# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Website for Paul/Goldwater Jr. goes live!

## Shotdown1027

www.lataxpayers.com

Tell me what you think! Many thanks to Heath Whiteaker for his donation of time and money to make this site happen!

----------


## Micah Dardar

Yay! I'm happy. Good job!

----------


## heath.whiteaker

anything I can do for the movement.

----------


## Jamsie 567

Great job guys (Salute)

----------


## Shotdown1027

We WILL have the ability to accept donations at some point--just not now.

----------


## Matt Collins

Looks good. Be sure to put a Google Urchin counter on the site.

Also fix the brightness / contrast between Paul and Goldwater's face. They are starkly different and it should be changed.

----------


## Shotdown1027

All of those technical corrections will be taken into consideration, im sure, by Heath.

----------


## Shotdown1027

Bump

----------


## SnappleLlama

Nicely done!!  Way to get Ron Paul on the ballot!

----------


## amy31416

That's great, I envy you guys.

----------


## gls

http://www.paulgoldwater.com

http://www.paulgoldwater2008.com

Forward there as well

----------


## RPDelegate

Great effort and all, honestly.  But can I ask, what is the point of this?  I assume just to make a statement?  Does RP endorse this idea.  I saw in a recent interview he was asked about this and being on the ballot in Montana, and he didn't seem interested in answering the questions.

----------


## Aratus

its a front porch campaign updated to the format of  a website for ron paul. ~~~ the net-i-quette meets bill mckinley or 
warren g. harding ehht-i--kett mix of new ideas with ancient lore seyz we have to tub thump things UP a great deal before we 
or anybody traipses down to texas let alone ron paul's own house to get a formal approval. tacitly we all can give our 
support until we are told totally NOT TO! its democracy in action! this is a mixing together of the 1800s era with the 21st century...

----------


## torchbearer

> Great effort and all, honestly.  But can I ask, what is the point of this?  I assume just to make a statement?  Does RP endorse this idea.  I saw in a recent interview he was asked about this and being on the ballot in Montana, and he didn't seem interested in answering the questions.


TO have McCain lose in Montana and Louisiana to a conservative slate...
Why?
Because we can no longer get a fair vote within the GOP, so the only way left to remove the neocons that are in control of the GOP is to force the sheep that follow them to no longer have confidence in the leadership.
So that they will eventually rejects them after loss after loss....after loss.

Plus- in Louisiana, Barr didn't make the ballot, neither did the reform party... All these groups will have a ticket they can happily support.

And let's say, by some extreme miracle Ron wins Louisiana... he may hold the deciding electors of the election and could use them for a bargaining chip to appoint sec. of treasury, or to force an investigation in the fed.. or whatever..

----------


## Aratus

we do have to be careful. --- people in other states may write in the name "Paul Goldwater"... however!

----------


## torchbearer

awesome!
could he make a section for downloads?
I can provide a pdf of two color yard sign designs, and one png one color yard sign design for people to use to print their own signs.

----------


## torchbearer



----------


## Shotdown1027

Im trying not to bother our webmaster too much,as he has already donated alot of time and money to this effort.

----------


## torchbearer

> Im trying not to bother our webmaster too much,as he has already donated alot of time and money to this effort.


I thought I had already sent the material to the webmaster.

----------


## torchbearer

what about putting up our call to convene?
We currently have 11 reservations.

Cities represented thus far:
Alexandria
Baton Rouge (and surrounding area)
Lake Charles
Marksville
Morgan City/Franklin area (bayou district)

----------


## Shotdown1027

torch,

PM the info to Heath Whiteaker (who commented on this thread on the first page) and ask him to have his guys put the info in the "Recent news" box.

----------


## Sandra

I am looking for a photo of Paul and Goldwater together , but all I can find with both of them is with other supporters in between.

----------


## Shotdown1027

You should be able to find one from the Rally.

----------


## torchbearer

> torch,
> 
> PM the info to Heath Whiteaker (who commented on this thread on the first page) and ask him to have his guys put the info in the "Recent news" box.


PM sent.

----------


## torchbearer

I'm about to go get a quote on getting some yard signs made in advance.
Maybe we can do a chipin with every person attending the meeting, I can get a small order run prior.. and bring the signs for everyone to take home.
Thoughts on this idea?

----------


## Scotso

Is it too late for me to move to LA to vote?

----------


## torchbearer

> Is it too late for me to move to LA to vote?


no, i think you have 30 days prior to the election to register to vote.

----------


## torchbearer

bump

----------


## Shotdown1027

The Reason blog just put up a very good post on us.
http://reason.com/blog/show/128748.html

----------


## torchbearer

> The Reason blog just put up a very good post on us.
> http://reason.com/blog/show/128748.html


have we sent out a release yet?
It may be time if the story is breaking... people won't publish it later if they see it as "old news".

----------


## Shotdown1027

I will write one up right now, I will then post it here and ask everyone to help distribute it to NATIONAL media. I will cover local media.

----------


## torchbearer

That's a pretty big deal to be featured in Reason.
Definitely keep hitting the idea of LP,CP, and Reform party people working hard for this ticket.
A good portion of the people showing up on the 20th are LPers... though i'm sure a good chunk of the Baton Rouge crowd will be CPers... the rest are indies of GOPers.

----------


## Shotdown1027

torch,

I know of only 2-3 CPers attending,all from BR. I will also be contacting some other interesting figures in the GOP. I know Micah Dardar's wife (or aunt,one of the two) is a member of the DEMs.

----------


## MelissaCato

.. we need to do this in every state !!! Darn it !!

----------


## torchbearer

> .. we need to do this in every state !!! Darn it !!


I have room for two more volunteers... added bonus, you can vote from my location for a presidential ticket you can be proud of...

----------


## MelissaCato

ahhhh I'm in Pennsylvania.

----------


## Shotdown1027

Then just donate to us when we get that ability.

Torch--can you contact AdamT about the financial end of things? Unless you want to personally handle a Louisiana Taxpayer's Party financial statement, or unless you know someone who could do it competently.

----------


## LittleLightShining

> 


What font is that? I really like it.

----------


## torchbearer

> Then just donate to us when we get that ability.
> 
> Torch--can you contact AdamT about the financial end of things? Unless you want to personally handle a Louisiana Taxpayer's Party financial statement, or unless you know someone who could do it competently.


AdamT is currently on the road. I'll have to ask around to see if someone has his cell.
He had made tentative plans to crash at my place around the 14th. But that isn't set in stone.

----------


## torchbearer

> What font is that? I really like it.


Ask Hamadeh. He made it.
If Hamadeh reads this message, can you make the font Bold so it appears fatter?

----------


## torchbearer

//

----------


## itshappening

I wonder if Ron Paul will happen to schedule any book signing events in Montana and Louisiana....

----------


## torchbearer

> I wonder if Ron Paul will happen to schedule any book signing events in Montana and Louisiana....


Perhaps we can find out how we can get him at our bookstores...?

----------


## torchbearer

WHo would we contact about a book tour?

----------


## torchbearer

ok, got 12 reservations.

Cities represented thus far:
Alexandria
Baton Rouge (and surrounding area)
Lafayette
Lake Charles
Marksville
Morgan City/Franklin area (bayou district)

----------


## torchbearer

ok, got 18 reservations.

Cities represented thus far:
Alexandria
Baton Rouge (and surrounding area)
Lafayette
Lake Charles
Luling
Marksville
Morgan City/Franklin area (bayou district)
New Orleans
Paradise
Shreveport


we need someone from the monroe area.

----------


## torchbearer

ok, got 19 reservations.

Cities represented thus far:
Alexandria
Baton Rouge (and surrounding area)
Lafayette
Lake Charles
Luling
Marksville
Monroe
Morgan City/Franklin area (bayou district)
New Orleans
Paradise
Shreveport


All city regions are represented, but more are welcomed to come!

----------


## torchbearer

ok, got 20 reservations.

Cities represented thus far:
Alexandria
Baton Rouge (and surrounding area)
Lafayette
Lake Charles
Luling
Marksville
Monroe
Morgan City/Franklin area (bayou district)
New Orleans
Paradise
Shreveport

----------


## Shotdown1027

good job torch!

----------


## torchbearer

> good job torch!


I warned the LAGOP.

----------


## Menthol Patch

Can we do a money bomb to support this effort?

----------


## torchbearer

> Can we do a money bomb to support this effort?


We can do that as soon as someone wants to take the responsibility of gathering and dispensing the money.
And find a webmaster who can put up a fundraising counter like ROn's site had.
Then we can do it.

We aim to have statewide tv ads and yards signs on every street.

Any suggestions?

----------


## Sandra

Torch, have you heard any word from M. Gaudin in dist. 1?

----------


## torchbearer

> Torch, have you heard any word from M. Gaudin in dist. 1?


I don't think so, have you been in touch with him/her?

----------


## torchbearer

I know for certain we will have the state coordinator for the campaign for liberty at the meeting. (and the Asst. State Coordinator, me)
Also- Most of the LP central committee members, and some CP central committee members...
And activist from all the various parties.

----------


## Shotdown1027

A 20-person gathering is plenty to get started,that is for sure.

----------


## Sandra

> I don't think so, have you been in touch with him/her?



Nope. That was the delegate in the YouTube video that plead our case to the convention.

----------


## torchbearer

> Nope. That was the delegate in the YouTube video that plead our case to the convention.


Oh, she's from new orleans... is the first name Michelle?
I'll look up her law office and send her an invite.

----------


## torchbearer

Got an estimate on larger yard signs-
2'x4'- 250/ w stakes - $6750

I'm trying to contact another dealer, locally, who makes short orders, and smaller signs.

----------


## torchbearer

bump

----------


## Shotdown1027

I'd rather spend 6000 on radio ads than on yard signs.

----------


## torchbearer

> I'd rather spend 6000 on radio ads than on yard signs.


That was the big ones.
I haven't recieved a price on the typical ones.

TV Ads have more effect on people than any other form of advertisement.
That is what we should shoot for...

Vinson knows a lady who does small orders of the smaller yard signs pretty cheaply, but he's either at work or sleep and about to go to work, so its hard to catch him sometimes.

----------


## Shotdown1027

I think we should shoot for TV ads. If we cant get some, radio ads should be our seconday goal.

----------


## torchbearer

ok, got 21 reservations.

Cities represented thus far:
Alexandria
Baton Rouge (and surrounding area)
Lafayette
Lake Charles
Luling
Marksville
Monroe
Morgan City/Franklin area (bayou district)
New Orleans
Paradise
Shreveport

----------


## torchbearer

An email I just recieved:




> Our time has come ladies and gentlemen; the Powers That Be Tried to Stop the Revolution by screwing us over during the Louisiana Caucus, and while many, including myself, lost hope after the Primaries; the Drums of Revolution still tapped in my heart and soul. 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that Bob Barr was the right man to carry Ron Paulʼs torch; I was wrong, but here in Louisiana we will have that man to vote for come this November, and that man is Ron Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> While he never asked to be put on the ballot by the Louisiana Tax Payers; Trent Hill and Co. did it anyways, and now I know why..
> ...

----------


## Micah Dardar

I'm starting to be happy to living in this state for the first time in my life.

----------


## torchbearer

> I'm starting to be happy to living in this state for the first time in my life.


We were the last state to surrender to the northern aggressors. 
We were the last state allowed out of reconstruction. (though some of those laws still apply to us today)
We have very spicey food... and equally spicey people.
We live in a failed socialist state, people are ready for real change.
Our ancestors were hardy people to survive in this hot ass, mosquito plagued, hurricane plagued, swamp... and those genes persist today.

We can do this.. we can make a difference by uniting as patriots... 
Our constitution is in trouble... we must act.

----------


## Sandra

Guys, something else I want to address is the importance of getting some of our supporters registered to vote. I know it sounds crazy but I was amazed at how many at the BR rally weren't registered but " there to support Dr Paul". The deadline to register is Oct 06 for the Nov 04 election.

----------


## torchbearer

> Guys, something else I want to address is the importance of getting some of our supporters registered to vote. I know it sounds crazy but I was amazed at how many at the BR rally weren't registered but " there to support Dr Paul". The deadline to register is Oct 06 for the Nov 04 election.


How do we identify the people who need to register?

----------


## jake

laying the groundwork for Goldwater 2012..

----------


## torchbearer

When I read this line



> the Drums of Revolution still tapped in my heart and soul.


I could hear the neverending drum beat from Dr. Who. 
looking for the sound clip of it.. that will be the drum beat of this revolution. neverending.

Where is yongrel when ya need him?

----------


## Sandra

> How do we identify the people who need to register?


I just asked them. I got a good many crazy excuses as to why they didn't vote, but they were clueless to the power they would have had in this movement. I've carried stamped voter's registration forms ever since.

----------


## Sandra

> When I read this line
> 
> 
> I could hear the neverending drum beat from Dr. Who. 
> looking for the sound clip of it.. that will be the drum beat of this revolution. neverending.
> 
> Where is yongrel when ya need him?


I hope it drives the LAGOP crazy like Poe's tell tale heart.

----------


## torchbearer

> I just asked them. I got a good many crazy excuses as to why they didn't vote, but they were clueless to the power they would have had in this movement. I've carried stamped voter's registration forms ever since.


Do you still have a list of these people?

----------


## Leroy_Jenkems

You all kick so much ass!

----------


## torchbearer

> I hope it drives the LAGOP crazy like Poe's tell tale heart.


I like your example a little better... the heart beat of our republic still beating in the minds of the guilty...

----------


## Sandra

> Do you still have a list of these people?


No, If they said they were unregistered, I would give them a form.  We also handed them a voter's registration form when we canvassed, of course they had to show a strong tendancy for voting for Ron Paul. I wasn't going to give them out to Obama or McCain supporters.

----------


## torchbearer

> No, If they said they were unregistered, I would give them a form.  We also handed them a voter's registration form when we canvassed, of course they had to show a strong tendancy for voting for Ron Paul. I wasn't going to give them out to Obama or McCain supporters.


smart woman. something they taught us at the first training.
Sign up your voters.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

horrible photoshop

----------


## Micah Dardar

> horrible photoshop


Thanks for the constructive criticism, but this isn't really about cosmetics.

----------


## torchbearer

> Thanks for the constructive criticism, but this isn't really about cosmetics.


I have no idea what the photoshop comment is about.
Is this person offering to help us have good photoshops?

----------


## torchbearer

bump

----------


## torchbearer

bump

----------


## Micah Dardar

> torch,
> 
> I know of only 2-3 CPers attending,all from BR. I will also be contacting some other interesting figures in the GOP. I know Micah Dardar's wife (or aunt,one of the two) is a member of the DEMs.


My mom is registered Democrat. Her and my father didn't re-register in time to vote for Ron Paul in the primary. She was willing to help us with the paperwork, and she has told me that she will continue to help us to send a message to the powers that be if we need her. I'm not sure if she wants to be involved more deeply than that. I don't expect that she will want to come to Alexandria. She is one of those people that believes that she is too small to make a difference, but now she sees that we may be defining our own future.

----------


## torchbearer

> My mom is registered Democrat. Her and my father didn't re-register in time to vote for Ron Paul in the primary. She was willing to help us with the paperwork, and she has told me that she will continue to help us to send a message to the powers that be if we need her. I'm not sure if she wants to be involved more deeply than that. I don't expect that she will want to come to Alexandria. She is one of those people that believes that she is too small to make a difference, but now she sees that we may be defining our own future.


Maybe this meeting will bring hope to many people. I believe we can do this.

----------


## torchbearer

bump

----------


## Shotdown1027

bump

----------


## torchbearer

bump

----------


## torchbearer

//

----------


## Shotdown1027

bump

----------

